# what to do with shrimp after culling?



## D.Farci (Mar 15, 2016)

Sell, donate, give away, etc. Find a local fish group on FB, Craigslist, etc. Check the forums here under the local section. Stop by a fish store and see if they'll take them for free or for some credit. 

Tons of ways to get rid of them without killing them.


----------



## huhu89151734 (Jun 29, 2010)

Those become my feeder shrimp for my community tank.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Starting a small setup for culled shrimp would be the most fun [emoji23] D. Farci's suggestions are more realistic though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Trade them (in the trade section of this website) for plants or other stuff. 
Good Luck! 




.


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

Where You located at? 

I would LOVE to get some Biodiversity in my wild-type Neo Colony!!! Shoot me a few pics, and a price for the shrimp and shipping cost and I would take quite a few from Ya!!! Or if We are somewhat close to each other I would drive to get them too! Shipping shrimp is pretty to do! You can ship Priority Mail from most places in the US in a Styro-Lined Priority box and give them some moss or plant clippings to hold on to with plenty of water, and they will be fine as long as it is not to Cold or Hot!!!

So holler back at me if you would like to work a deal out, if not and would like to stay with doing something local that is cool too!!! Just thought We might could help each other out!!!

Take Care and Best of Luck with Your Shrimp!!!
Drew


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

Many people buy culls for $0.50 each still. Even the odd ball stuff. I know I did. A cleaner shrimp colony is a cleaner shrimp colony no matter what they look like.


----------



## brook39 (Aug 12, 2016)

Thnx for all tips, I've found already a local store which is interested


----------



## FishRFriendz (Dec 21, 2016)

They're giving just store credit tho right?


----------



## brook39 (Aug 12, 2016)

Yes, and were not very interested at the beginning, they don't even want to take nice looking cherry, they have own supply


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

post in RAOK section and give away or try to sell for cheap. users will probably make you offers very quickly for cheap shrimp

feeding to larger fish species would be my choice as well if i had fish large enough. good fish food is expensive


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

klibs said:


> good fish food is expensive


As much as it pains me as a shrimp person to agree? This is a terrific point to make. And it's not inhumane. Especially great if you have a ton of shrimp and have expensive fish to feed.

But really - offer them in the RAOK section. Or put them up for sale in the For Sale section. Can't even begin to fathom how many 'culls' I've purchased through the years. With the exception of a few random purchases for nicer shrimp, everything I've got came from culls. It's a _great_ way to start with shrimp.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

For my cherrys that grow up with no color, I just toss em' in the betta tank. Live or die. Adapt or die. (in a friendly way ya know)


----------



## FishRFriendz (Dec 21, 2016)

I have a few container ponds that I'd toss em in. I wish they ate algae as well as amano shrimp, but it's better than nothing.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

BettaBettas said:


> Adapt or die.


You mean like the Cherries in my Oscar tank?

It's overrun with shrimp. And I've no clue how they got in there.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

somewhatshocked said:


> You mean like the Cherries in my Oscar tank?
> 
> It's overrun with shrimp. And I've no clue how they got in there.


 Well I find my shrimp sometimes all over my house. Bathtub, sink, floor, couch, dinner table even! So maybe one of the moma shrimp Jumped out of your tank, flew (with superman cape on her saddle of course) 30+ft into your Oscar tank, had babies, and quickly retreated back into her home tank... 
Seems like this could of happened yes... :nerd:


----------



## Beer (Feb 1, 2012)

You could set up an additional small tank and try to breed out a stable line from one of the more interesting colors that pops out.


----------



## FishRFriendz (Dec 21, 2016)

Really, quite delicious. You have to eat it the way Chinese eat em, ie you mash the meat out with your tongue and roof of your mount maybe with a bit of chew and spit out the shells.

All these caridina and neocaridina all come from east asia after all, and before the pet trade started this is what they were good for.


----------



## huhu89151734 (Jun 29, 2010)

FishRFriendz said:


> Really, quite delicious. You have to eat it the way Chinese eat em, ie you mash the meat out with your tongue and roof of your mount maybe with a bit of chew and spit out the shells.
> 
> All these caridina and neocaridina all come from east asia after all, and before the pet trade started this is what they were good for.




And still good for. Same goes for Crayfish


----------



## FishRFriendz (Dec 21, 2016)

huhu89151734 said:


> And still good for. Same goes for Crayfish


Almost crayfish season! 哈哈
I live in the mid-south. Can't wait to have a big crab/shrimp/crawfish boil!

Oh and here's another tasty one from China.

And a dried one, a bit crunchy.


----------



## Matuva (Jun 8, 2015)

So you get some blue, green, after crossing RCS and Chocolate? Interesting...


----------



## NickAu (Feb 24, 2017)

> Well I find my shrimp sometimes all over my house. Bathtub, sink, floor, couch, dinner table even! So maybe one of the moma shrimp Jumped out of your tank, flew (with superman cape on her saddle of course) 30+ft into your Oscar tank, had babies, and quickly retreated back into her home tank...


It could happen, heres one of my shrimp helping clean the HOB filter LOL










This will give you an idea of how far she climbed up a hidden power chord to get to that spot.


----------

